# What's YOUR favorite metalguitar tone?



## Perge (Jun 16, 2022)

Realized I wasn't loving a lot of modern metal sounds, either too mushy in the Putney or camp, or too mid forward a la Trivium. Looked back through some CDs to see what tone I actually like and was curious what a good metal tone was to you guys. 

Toss up between the everblack album by TBDM or the ruination alum by JFAC for me personally.


----------



## Werecow (Jun 16, 2022)

Fear Factory - Demanufacture.
Typical me... it being pretty much unobtanium, with how much studio magic went in to it. I genuinely wish my favourite tone was something incredibly common, instead of spending my life lusting after that, but there we go


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jun 16, 2022)

Old Man Gloom - Christmas. The whole album is brilliant and the tones are superb. Perfect balance between hairy blown out doom and focused, savage chugging. All their other stuff is great too but Christmas is really a the standout for me.



Hollow Sunshine - Held Above. Despite playing a lot of it, most doom tones sound like mushy shit to me. This album nails it. Huge wooly model T (I assume) grind but still with so much clarity and "space" in the finished result. The bass and guitar work together flawlessly to create absolutely planet-crushing riffs, and also make it clear just how much of the perceived "low end" in these styles comes from the bass, not the guitar, and how much of the overall effect is them in combination rather than either one on its own.


----------



## Sammy J (Jun 16, 2022)

Vogg’s in “Organic Hallucinosis”. I don’t think it can be beat.


----------



## BusinessMan (Jun 16, 2022)

Sammy J said:


> Vogg’s in “Organic Hallucinosis”. I don’t think it can be beat.



This

Machine head- the blackening and unto the locust
Bleed from within- fracture
Orbit culture- last three releases have had stellar guitar tones. 
And fear factory of course.


----------



## chugzilla (Jun 16, 2022)

yeah machine head...fear factory...slipknot....six feet under...dying fetus....list goes on haha......alot of good tones on there albums


----------



## Blytheryn (Jun 16, 2022)

Bodom’s Hatebreeder for me. It’s everything I’ll ever want out of a guitar tone.


----------



## Randy (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jun 16, 2022)

Randy said:


>




Big winner. Dirt had some really excellent tones too.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jun 16, 2022)

Top of my head? Wes Borland (Limp Bisquick stuff anyway, which of course isn’t metal). Thick, consistently tasty and suits his playing.

There’s a reason there’s no LB without him (even when his guitars aren’t heavily featured). I’d say “if only Durst weren’t there” but… actually yeah, Durst probably made them popular but is ultimately the only thing holding them back.

Runner up for me might be J’s tone on Astro-Creep:2000 (very similar to Wes actually, maybe a bit more saturated and brighter).

EDIT: Yeah, guess I’m still a sucker for Mesa after all these years. Always a fun discussion, as most of my favorite albums don’t necessarily contain my favorite tones and vice versa.

EDIT:EDIT: Oh, and Ty Tabor on Dogman. Why the hell have I never owned an actual Recto?


----------



## John (Jun 16, 2022)

Tough to settle for only one. These are some that come to mind at the moment:


The Black Dahlia Murder: Nocturnal
Killswitch Engage: As Daylight Dies
In Flames: Colony



Perge said:


> Realized I wasn't loving a lot of modern metal sounds, either too mushy, or too mid forward.



Trivium's last album managed to combine both, and not in a good way. On the flipside, Shogun is an honorable mention here. At the very least, that was the last album coming to mind where their guitar solo tones didn't sound so phoned in.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 16, 2022)

I'm a sucker for angry, old Rectifiers.


----------



## oracles (Jun 16, 2022)

Sammy J said:


> Vogg’s in “Organic Hallucinosis”. I don’t think it can be beat.


This. It's _the_ perfect death metal tone. I've been chasing it since I heard it


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Jun 16, 2022)

This has been my reference for over a decade now


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Jun 16, 2022)

My top album picks in a very slight order:

-Fear Factory - Demanufacture (Lots of Dino’s tones are high up for me. Digimortal and Bleed The Fifth are up here too.)

-Metallica - Garage Inc. (The Mercyful Fate Medley is God Tier tone from both James and Kirk for me. Blitzkrieg, The Prince, & Stone Cold Crazy too for rhythm.)

-Iced Earth - Something Wicked This Way Comes (Like Dino, Jon’s tone of multiple albums is top level for me.)

-King Diamond - Voodoo (Again, many KD albums have guitar tones are love.)

-Soilwork - A Predator’s Portrait 

-Ozzy - Bark At The Moon *THE SONG* (Jake’s tone is phenomenal here. The guitar only rip on YT is Marshall perfection.)

-Metallica- Fade To Black ( James’ tone is edgier and sharper here than most of the album.)

-Sylosis- Conclusion Of An Age (Josh Middleton rules.)

-Uli Jon Roth - Speedy’s Coming and Pictured Life off of The Tokyo Tapes (Cast Away Your Chains is up here too.)

-Act Of Defiance - The Birth And The Burial ( Broderick’s tones are outstanding on this album.)



Amp wise:

-Mesa Triaxis/Strategy 500 or 2:90
-Diezel Herbert
-Engl Powerball and Savage

These are both real life and in the Axe FX.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 17, 2022)

I'm still a sucker for The Clayman Sound.


----------



## STRHelvete (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## AMOS (Jun 17, 2022)

Tony Iommi


----------



## Riffer (Jun 17, 2022)

I could list a ton but if we are talking strictly metal it's gonna be these for me...

Metallica "Black Album"
Lamb of God "Ashes of the Wake"
Meshuggah "Destroy Erase Improve"
Slipknot "Iowa"
Pantera "Far Beyond Driven" (yes I know Dime's tone alone is harsh but it just works)
Decapitated "Nihilty"



Not metal but Nickelbacks tone on this album is crushingly good. I love it.


----------



## SauceyGershwin (Jun 17, 2022)

Dream Theater - The Glass Prison
Opeth - Blackwater Park (album)
Strapping Young Lad - Detox
Grimfist - Ten Steps To Hell (album)


----------



## NorCal_Val (Jun 17, 2022)

Strapping Young Lad-“City”
Fear Factory-“Digimortal”
Meshuggah-Live
And, playing my Ibanez Universe through my Randall Satan, into my Boogie 360w Recto 4x12.
No pedals needed.


----------



## Dredator (Jun 17, 2022)

Perge said:


> Realized I wasn't loving a lot of modern metal sounds, either too mushy in the Putney or camp, or too mid forward a la Trivium. Looked back through some CDs to see what tone I actually like and was curious what a good metal tone was to you guys.
> 
> Toss up between the everblack album by TBDM or the ruination alum by JFAC for me personally.



Love the Suffocation “Souls to Deny” and the Nile “In their Darkened Shrines” and “Annihilation of the Wicked” tone.


----------



## zw470 (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Ikke (Jun 17, 2022)

I’ve basically exclusively based my personal guitar tones (I play mostly clean-crunch) off of Dir En Grey, mostly Uroboros - Arche. 

Favorites tones (bass & guitar) in general in no particular order:

Crooked Still - Friends of Fall (recommend “American Tune”)
Dredg - El Cielo (recommend “Sanzen”)
DispersE - Forward (recommend “Kites”)
Dir En Grey - Arche (recommend “鱗”/“Uroko”)
Deftones - Koi No Yokan (recommend “Leathers”)
Loathe - I Let It In and It Took Everything (recommend “A Sad Cartoon”)
Tesseract - Polaris (recommend “Seven Names”)


----------



## Flappydoodle (Jun 17, 2022)

Arch Enemy - Wages of Sin

Arch Enemy - Anthems of Rebellion

Arch Enemy - Doomsday Machine

You might notice a trend here. But god damn, all three of those have absolutely amazing guitar tones. And I don't think they are "typical" metal tones either. Wages of Sin is so biting that it's *almost* unpleasant. It's actually pretty thin, but it has this really aggressive attack. Still sounds amazing with good clarity when they tune down to A in Savage Messiah. I also believe there's also reverb on the rhythm guitars in quite a few places, but with the bass and drums it totally works. The lead tones are also incredible.

Anthems has outright incredible tone. Aggressive. Biting. Still thick. Clarity but not djenty. Again, sounds incredible in C standard and even down in Ab for "Instinct". The bass tone is also outstanding. Absolute Andy Sneap magic.

Doomsday Machine is the most "boring" but the production on that album is basically THE reference metal song tone for me. Nemesis is an almost perfectly produced song IMO.


----------



## MFB (Jun 17, 2022)

You're not wrong on those three, they are all solid as hell albums and tones


----------



## neurosis (Jun 17, 2022)

This one tough to answer. I haven't heard them in isolation so they may very much suck but in the mix some standouts for me are:

GNR – Use Your Illusion (it's spongy–if that makes sense–with all that filtering and eq but cuts like a MF)
Arch Enemy – Anthems of Rebellion (what a mean and calculated tone on this. Reminds me of polished Carcass at times)
Converge – You Fail Me (the tones on this record and some of contemporary Poison the Well are so cool. sounds almost single coolish, with a lot of definition... but retains the grit. It's so raw and yet heavy.)
I like a lot of those older tones that almost sound like the guitars are going straight to desk: King's X, some of the Extreme and Leppard tracks...

I think the last Judas Priest had insane production and guitar tones on it too.

Cult of Luna is my favorite band. I don't thin there';s anybody who can SOUND that heavy without much distortion anyway. Maybe Neurosis and the like...


----------



## gunch (Jun 17, 2022)

Will Haven - Carpe Diem


----------



## Spazz stringz (Jun 17, 2022)

Abhorrent - intransigence
Acid bath - when the kite string pops 
Assuck - anticapital 
Assuck - misery index
Augury - fragmentary evidence 
Baring teeth - atrophy
Blotted science - lp + ep
Chthe'ilist - le dernier crepuscule
Cynic - focus
Death - human
Dark angel - time does not heal
Dark matter secret - pwc
Defeated sanity - psalms + passages 
Gorguts - erosion of sanity
Metallica - mop, ajfa
Morbid Saint - spectrum of death
Origin - antithesis, entity
Overkill - under the influence
Pantera - cowboys from hell 
Soreption - deterioration of minds
Stone temple pilots - core
Ulcerate - everything is fire

Amp tones i enjoy: Marshall jcm's, mesa dual recs, ampeg ss150, engl fireball + powerball, soldano slo100

Amp heads I'm interested in acquiring: revv generator, randall rg100, blackstar silverline deluxe

Cabs I'm interested in: Marshall, mesa, orange


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Jun 17, 2022)

Is no one gonna mention Tremonti? He always gets some great tones, thick but still cutting. His solo stuff is my favorite. I think I might be the only one that hasn’t given up on the MT100 at this point lol.

Also I think my all time favorite tone is the EVH Balance tone.


----------



## Abominorg the Grotesque (Jun 17, 2022)

Meshuggah's tone on Destroy Erase Improve is probably my favorite "legit" metal tone, but I really love gnarly solid state tones like Dying Fetus, Cannibal Corpse's Tomb of the Mutilated, Cryptopsy's None So Vile, Pantera of course, anything in that ballpark.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Jun 17, 2022)

A major one I forgot to mention! 

-Scar Symmetry - The Singularity, Phase 1

I think Per mentioned that was reamped by Ola using a Satan. That might actually be my favorite tone in the last decade.


----------



## mikeymike (Jun 17, 2022)

John said:


> Killswitch Engage: As Daylight Dies


You can hear their tone through all that insane clipping? jk


MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm a sucker for angry, old Rectifiers.


think this is a recto?





PromptCritical5 said:


>



I heard this album was potentially a POD or POD XT?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 17, 2022)

mikeymike said:


> think this is a recto?



Not old or angry enough for me. 

I think he's gone on record (no pun) saying that album was a Road King, which he was endorsing at the time, and Mark II blended variously for rhythm.


----------



## TrappedInTheDepths (Jun 17, 2022)

pretty much every tone Paul Waggoner and Dustie Waring have used in the past 15 years is pretty tough to beat in my book, but I also love the Knocked Loose tone for how they manage to keep such a heavy sound so clear and tight.


----------



## ErockRPh (Jun 17, 2022)

My "perfect" tone is really an unobtainable amalgam of several different tones. It would capture some of the top end grind of Mick Mars on "Bastard" and "Red Hot" off of Shout at the Devil, the gutteral "all tone knobs turned to zero" from The End Complete by Obituary, the huge wall of guitar from Puppets, and the thick wide-panned fuzz of Fu Manchu's The Action is Go.


----------



## zw470 (Jun 17, 2022)

mikeymike said:


> I heard this album was potentially a POD or POD XT?



That would be pretty impressive since it came out before Line 6 was even in business


----------



## squids (Jun 17, 2022)

TBDM - Everblack is sick,
JFAC - Demonocracy is very good too, has sort of a slippery nature to it and you can really hear the lead guitarist just killing his strings
Artificial Brain really takes the cake for me though. Not sure why but its just my favorite.


----------



## works0fheart (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## gunch (Jun 17, 2022)

Aggressive flamethrower low mids recto = O God, the Aftermath by Norma Jean


----------



## works0fheart (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## DiezelMonster (Jun 17, 2022)

mikeymike said:


> You can hear their tone through all that insane clipping? jk
> 
> think this is a recto?
> 
> ...



Pods didn't exist when NOLA was recorded.

They used Mesa Boogie heads and Kirks old Randall RG100 amps, basically Dimebag's setup.


----------



## DiezelMonster (Jun 17, 2022)

Mine would be

Morbid Angel - Nothing is Not
Pantera - The underground in America


----------



## works0fheart (Jun 17, 2022)

Unfortunately I could post shit like this all day so I'm going to have to limit myself at 3 posts lol


----------



## gunshow86de (Jun 17, 2022)

Chimaira - especially on Impossibility of Reason. It's just EMG's and a 5150 with a Mesa cab, so not exactly reinventing the wheel. But it sounds perfect for what they do.


----------



## /wrists (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Andromalia (Jun 17, 2022)

yeah I'm oldschool.


----------



## MetalheadMC (Jun 17, 2022)

Impossible to have one but here's 3 just off the top of my head.


----------



## sirbuh (Jun 17, 2022)

DiezelMonster said:


> Mine would be
> 
> Morbid Angel - Nothing is Not
> Pantera - The underground in America


Trey's tone in FFF


----------



## Kosthrash (Jun 17, 2022)

Album favorite guitar tone:
Annihilator - Alice in hell & Never, neverland
Metallica - Ride the lightning
Dream Theater - Images & words


Amp-wise:
Diezel Herbert
DSL 2000
Engl savage
Mesa Dual rec


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 17, 2022)

Probably anything from Alexi Laiho (not Blooddrunk). Jon and Matt of Shadow's Fall had some pretty good tones as well. I think KSE had some great tones on the Howard Jones records (not a huge fan of Jesse).


----------



## SJShinn (Jun 17, 2022)

I'm a sucker for anything Gary Holt, especially Impact is Imminent, and Tempo of the Damned. Supposedly both were recorded with the same modded Marshall JCM-800. Later era Testament has some killer tones as well. But I can't stand some of the newer, really honky, mid-heavy tones a lot of bands have been employing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 17, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Forgot one.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Jun 17, 2022)

jon Levasseur's tone for solos is one of my favorite guitar sounds but i dont think i (or likely anyone else) would know what to do with it if i were handed a rig that made that sound. 
Desert island tone would probably be onset of putrifaction.I have deep feelings of nostalgia for those couple years in the 2000s when everyone wanted an x shape guitar and engl amps.


----------



## mikeymike (Jun 17, 2022)

PromptCritical5 said:


> That would be pretty impressive since it came out before Line 6 was even in business


yeah i realized i was talking about the 2nd album after i posted lol. speculations on that? (a bustle in your hedgerow)


----------



## DiezelMonster (Jun 17, 2022)

GenghisCoyne said:


> jon Levasseur's tone for solos is one of my favorite guitar sounds but i dont think i (or likely anyone else) would know what to do with it if i were handed a rig that made that sound.
> Desert island tone would probably be onset of putrifaction.I have deep feelings of nostalgia for those couple years in the 2000s when everyone wanted an x shape guitar and engl amps.


The solos specifically on Whisper Supremacy, holy shit.


----------



## mikeymike (Jun 17, 2022)

DiezelMonster said:


> Pods didn't exist when NOLA was recorded.
> 
> They used Mesa Boogie heads and Kirks old Randall RG100 amps, basically Dimebag's setup.


see above lol, i am dumb


----------



## DiezelMonster (Jun 17, 2022)

sirbuh said:


> Trey's tone in FFF


Agreed, but specifically Nothing is Not that song hits differently than almost anything they have written. and I'm the biggest fan boy ever.


----------



## works0fheart (Jun 17, 2022)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Probably anything from Alexi Laiho (not Blooddrunk). Jon and Matt of Shadow's Fall had some pretty good tones as well. I think KSE had some great tones on the Howard Jones records (not a huge fan of Jesse).



All very true statements. Alexi I think takes it for me. When I think of the term "guitar tone" him and EVH are the first people to come to mind.


----------



## Rob Joyner (Jun 17, 2022)

gotta be Meshuggah - Chaosphere, Carcass - Hearwork and Nevermore - Dead Heart In A Dead World.


----------



## Kaura (Jun 17, 2022)

Fucking this. First time I was actually astonished by how great the guitar tone is.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 17, 2022)

mikeymike said:


> yeah i realized i was talking about the 2nd album after i posted lol. speculations on that? (a bustle in your hedgerow)


I don't think so. Never heard anything about either Kirk or Pepper touching digital modeling. Down II was Randall Cyclone and Titan from all the reading I've done.


----------



## Rob Joyner (Jun 17, 2022)

Werecow said:


> Fear Factory - Demanufacture.
> Typical me... it being pretty much unobtanium, with how much studio magic went in to it. I genuinely wish my favourite tone was something incredibly common, instead of spending my life lusting after that, but there we go


so true. Even Dino can't replicate that tone.


----------



## gabito (Jun 17, 2022)

Sepultura's Arise.


----------



## DECEMBER (Jun 17, 2022)

Seymour Duncan Pegasus/Sentient->Horizon Devices Precision Drive->(Revv G4/Nano Metal Muff [in parallel])


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 17, 2022)

SJShinn said:


> I'm a sucker for anything Gary Holt, especially Impact is Imminent, and Tempo of the Damned. Supposedly both were recorded with the same modded Marshall JCM-800. Later era Testament has some killer tones as well. But I can't stand some of the newer, really honky, mid-heavy tones a lot of bands have been employing.


I'm curious if James Hetfield, Scott Ian, and Gary Holt had the same guy mod their amps or what these mods were.


----------



## NoodleFace (Jun 17, 2022)

Probably the black dahlia murder, can't really pick one album over another but something like "everything went black" is my perfect tone


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 17, 2022)

I doubt they count as metal, but Suicidal Tendencies (Rocky and Mike) and Ty Tabor have/had great tone.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 17, 2022)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'm curious if James Hetfield, Scott Ian, and Gary Holt had the same guy mod their amps or what these mods were.


I think James' Marshall was an original Jose on KeA (RTL was actually stock 2204 boosted by a TS9), Gary's was by Todd Langer, and Scott's was stock.

I dig Exodus's Exhibit A's tone. Bone stock XXX boosted by a parametric EQ.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 17, 2022)

Oh seeing one of the above posts... That late-2000's era fo Sumerian-core where bands were using Randalls. Especially BoO using the T2/V2 and it sounded fucking monstrous.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 17, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think James' Marshall was an original Jose on KeA (RTL was actually stock 2204 boosted by a TS9), Gary's was by Todd Langer, and Scott's was stock.
> 
> I dig Exodus's Exhibit A's tone. Bone stock XXX boosted by a parametric EQ.


According to Fryette, Scott's was not stock. Anyways, I did not know that about James' KEA Marshall.


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 17, 2022)

Spazz stringz said:


> Abhorrent - intransigence
> Acid bath - when the kite string pops
> Assuck - anticapital
> Assuck - misery index
> ...



Good call on Stone Temple Pilots - Core. That album just sounded massive and Dean DeLeo is a hell of a guitar player.

An album I loved the sound of the guitar on growing up was Pennywise’s Unknown Road.


----------



## mmr007 (Jun 17, 2022)

they're.....very different


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 17, 2022)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> According to Fryette, Scott's was not stock. Anyways, I did not know that about James' KEA Marshall.


Huh, TIL. I guess that was sometime in the early-mid '90s when Scott stopped using the JCM, given I looked up the info and according to Steve, Scott hated the mod.
Also reading more, Steve said there were no "R amps" in the studio. So I guess Scott wasnt bullshitting when he said that 5153 was the primary amp for Worship Music. At least on his side. Sounded like it was Rob who was using the JCM.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 17, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Huh, TIL. I guess that was sometime in the early-mid '90s when Scott stopped using the JCM, given I looked up the info and according to Steve, Scott hated the mod.
> Also reading more, Steve said there were no "R amps" in the studio. So I guess Scott wasnt bullshitting when he said that 5153 was the primary amp for Worship Music. At least on his side. Sounded like it was Rob who was using the JCM.


Scott had a modded Marshall apparently, which I guess was done poorly. If memory serves, Steve said the craftsmanship of the mod was not great.


----------



## gunch (Jun 17, 2022)

Almost hilariously thick, scooped and fizzy while still being in service to the music. I'm fucking obsessed with it.

 This too. Sammy and Kirk are gods


----------



## scotto10 (Jun 18, 2022)

I may get laughed at in light of some of the heavy shit I see listed here but here goes anyway:
Judas Priest - Defenders of the Faith album
Whitesnake - 1987 album
Blue Murder - S/T album
Jaded Heart - most early albums (with Michael Bormann)


----------



## Necky379 (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Kosthrash (Jun 18, 2022)

This rhythm guitar in Overkill's Coma (& not only of course... ) Is huge ( guess a rectifier is used?!? )


----------



## Chanson (Jun 18, 2022)

Probably Heartwork by Carcass...it just sounds perfect to me.


----------



## STRHelvete (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Protestheriphery (Jun 18, 2022)

Randy said:


>



Pretty iconic shit. I’m loving the sounds on the more recent stuff (2009 and forward).

Burn the Priest self titled
New American Gospel
Meshuggah Chaosphere, Obzen, Catch 33, Violent Sleep
Anything by Cannibal Corpse


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Dr. Caligari (Jun 18, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not old or angry enough for me.



Post up some examples of what you do like? I like the sound of angry recto, I wanna hear it.

I think my favorite tone that I know is recto is The Gathering, it sounds really big.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 18, 2022)

Dr. Caligari said:


> Post up some examples of what you do like? I like the sound of angry recto, I wanna hear it.
> 
> I think my favorite tone that I know is recto is The Gathering, it sounds really big.



This is probably my favorite two channel rhythm tone:


----------



## Dr. Caligari (Jun 18, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Old Man Gloom - Christmas. The whole album is brilliant and the tones are superb. Perfect balance between hairy blown out doom and focused, savage chugging. All their other stuff is great too but Christmas is really a the standout for me.



This sounds huuuge, been listening to the album over the last day or so. Do you know anything about how they got the tones?


----------



## Kosthrash (Jun 18, 2022)

Another "colossal" tone...


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jun 18, 2022)

Dr. Caligari said:


> This sounds huuuge, been listening to the album over the last day or so. Do you know anything about how they got the tones?



I remember reading that Aaron Turner used one of those Mesa preamps in the studio during that time, I think he's all Fryette now though. As for the other guys I'm not really sure, but it was Nate from Converge and Caleb from Cave-in (RIP) so you know they know what they're doing.


----------



## Kosthrash (Jun 18, 2022)

I admit, I cannot choose my favorite metalguitar tone...


----------



## Selkoid (Jun 18, 2022)

Periphery - P3/P4 (guitars are great but the guitar + bass production is still out of this world)
Carcass - Heartwork
BDM - Miasma 
Parkway Drive - Horizons

So I guess 5150s and tubescreamers


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 18, 2022)

Chanson said:


> Probably Heartwork by Carcass...it just sounds perfect to me.



It's a great tone, but man figuring out what they used is a nightmare. Everyone has a different recollection of what they used. I've heard things ranging from 5150 to JCM900 to Marshall 6100. To me though it's 100% boosted 5150.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 18, 2022)

Speaking of old school death metal... Chuck is who made me want a 8100. I've seen people say this tone is shit, and to those of you... Fuck off.


----------



## mehegama (Jun 18, 2022)

The Stratovarius - Episode tone is a reference to power/melodic metal


----------



## SexHaver420 (Jun 18, 2022)

The only reason Nightingale counts is because Dan Swano is in it tbh


----------



## Werecow (Jun 18, 2022)

Kosthrash said:


> Another "colossal" tone...



I've always loved how thick but still punchy Paradise Lost's palm mutes are.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Jun 18, 2022)

is anyone else reading through this thread and trying to guess when the posters were born?


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jun 18, 2022)

SexHaver420 said:


> The only reason Nightingale counts is because Dan Swano is in it tbh




Boris <3


----------



## ChrisRushing (Jun 18, 2022)

Randy said:


>



Came to this thread to post the same thing. Undeniably one of the most bad ass guitar tones on an album period.


----------



## Zer01 (Jun 18, 2022)

Prong - Cut-Rate


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 19, 2022)

scotto10 said:


> I may get laughed at in light of some of the heavy shit I see listed here but here goes anyway:
> Judas Priest - Defenders of the Faith album
> Whitesnake - 1987 album
> Blue Murder - S/T album
> Jaded Heart - most early albums (with Michael Bormann)


Don't know Jadedd Heart, but the other three have great tones.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 19, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's a great tone, but man figuring out what they used is a nightmare. Everyone has a different recollection of what they used. I've heard things ranging from 5150 to JCM900 to Marshall 6100. To me though it's 100% boosted 5150.


I think Ola got close with a Guvnor and 5150, I believe?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 19, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Speaking of old school death metal... Chuck is who made me want a 8100. I've seen people say this tone is shit, and to those of you... Fuck off.



I second that: fuck off!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 19, 2022)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I think Ola got close with a Guvnor and 5150, I believe?


I've heard Bill say he used a Guvnor. For some reason I was thinking TS9, but Heartwork doesn't sound like your standard TS9.


----------



## BlueTrident (Jun 19, 2022)

For me, I’m torn between this tone from a tiny French band called The Mars Chronicles. I became obsessed with the guitar tones on their EP after I first listened to it.



Special shout out to the guitar tone on Dillinger Escape Plan‘s Ire Works. If this tone was on an album tuned lower than standard, it’d be illegal.


----------



## fps (Jun 19, 2022)

A couple of favourites people may not think about/ may disagree with!
The Haunted - One Kill Wonder. It rages, just rages.
Nevermore - Enemies Of Reality (original recording). Very thick and menacing.
Morbid Angel - Domination. Thick, punchy.
Tool's Aenima and Lateralus tones are God standard to me as well.


----------



## StevenC (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Aewrik (Jun 19, 2022)

I'm a complete sucker for Engl Fireball, but what amp is this? Really like the plate-like sizzle to this one.


----------



## gunch (Jun 19, 2022)

Wasn’t heartwork something wacky like the guvnor boosting the crunch channel


----------



## Werecow (Jun 19, 2022)

Heartwork was mainly 5150 boosted with a Guvnor into an enormous double sized frankencab + a tiny Marshall practice amp blended for the top end.
What's a bit unclear is the Marshall 6100 was either blended as well for some songs or used for solos.


----------



## coreysMonster (Jun 19, 2022)

I fully believe the Van Halen brown sound would work amazingly well on a "real" metal album.


----------



## buriedoutback (Jun 19, 2022)

Off the top of my head;

Kataklysm - In the Arms of Devastation
Kataklysm - Serenity in Fire
Fit for an Autopsy - The Great Collapse
Archspire - Bleed the Future
Analepsy - Atrocities From Beyond


----------



## Hoss632 (Jun 19, 2022)

August Burns Red
Architects
Dream Theater
Avenged Sevenfold (Nightmare Album)
Tremonti
Bullet for My Valentine
Metallica (Black Album Tone)
Coldrain
Rabea Massaad


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 19, 2022)

Whoops, got a couple more to add. And they're probably the best 5150 tones ever put on tape


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jun 19, 2022)

Harvey Milk does some really incredible things with a pair of x100b's.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Whoops, got a couple more to add. And they're probably the best 5150 tones ever put on tape



I've never heard these before but find this to be a fairly reasonable assessment. They have a lot of juice.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 19, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Harvey Milk does some really incredible things with a pair of x100b's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a "song"?


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jun 19, 2022)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> That is a "song"?



Oxford defines "song" as _a short poem or other set of words set to music or meant to be sung_ so literally yes, but more importantly, the only claims at stake here are:

1. He did some incredible things with a pair of x100b's
2. Women Dig It


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 19, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Oxford defines "song" as _a short poem or other set of words set to music or meant to be sung_ so literally yes, but more importantly, the only claims at stake here are:
> 
> 1. He did some incredible things with a pair of x100b's
> 2. Women Dig It


Lol.


----------



## works0fheart (Jun 19, 2022)

coreysMonster said:


> I fully believe the Van Halen brown sound would work amazingly well on a "real" metal album.




I mean, look at how many metal bands use some iteration of his signature amp. While they obviously don't dial it in the same, and they don't use the chorus effects and whatnot, the foundation is certainly there.


----------



## p0ke (Jun 20, 2022)

This isn't the kind of music you'd expect to have awesome guitar tone, but this is one of my favorites anyway:



Especially around 2:00 when he chugs the 8th notes - that's basically the tone I'm always going for.


----------



## KailM (Jun 20, 2022)

Slaughter of the Soul
Jester Race
Whoracle


----------



## teamSKDM (Jun 20, 2022)

not exactly song examples but man this kind of marshall tone is just brilliant . i love how the high end is so sweet and bright and smooth with no harshness , despite being so cutting and razor sharp. mid forward but no honkiness or hollowness. very focused. low end is very ballsy while still being very very tight and stiff.


----------



## Veldar (Jun 20, 2022)

It's just so danm ugly and angry -


----------



## 5150serg (Jun 20, 2022)

Metallica - black album and the more i see/merciful fate
Dream Theater - glass prison
In Flames - Reroute to Remain album/old albums in general
Pagans Mind - Dimensions of Fire
Nevermore - Narcosynthesis
Machine Head - Through the ashes of empires album
Darkane - Insanity album
Chimaira- impossibilities of reason album
Soilwork- stealbath suicide album
Carcass - heartwork album
Cannibal corpse - bloodthirst 
Silverchair - freakshow/neon ballroom

I’m predominantly a 5150 guys


----------



## kamello (Jun 20, 2022)

all time favourite metal rhythm would be *Misery Signals* in *Controller *(Recto, Framus, 5150) very similar recipe to the one used by KSE, but the overall vibe of the mix is completely different IMO

a few others I really like are

-. Gojira - From Mars To Sirius
-. Dream Theater - Train of Thought
-. Architects - Lost Forever // Lost Together (and almost everything mixed by Henrik Udd)

and here is a more controversial one but Periphery and TesseracT debut albums, I have a soft spot for those old POD XT tones


----------



## Voodoo Marshall (Jun 20, 2022)

Randy said:


>



The thing w/ AIC/Cantrell? It isn't "metal" it's just "good." You can drop this tone in almost any type of aggressive music, and it will work and work well. A drive/fuzz pedal here, a mid-scoop there...it all works off a sound platform like this.


----------



## Voodoo Marshall (Jun 20, 2022)

I also think Zakk gets some righteous hard rock/metal tones. Also +1 on Dimebag's Pantera tone. It definitely is its own thing but it killed with that band.


----------



## Randy (Jun 20, 2022)

Voodoo Marshall said:


> The thing w/ AIC/Cantrell? It isn't "metal" it's just "good." You can drop this tone in almost any type of aggressive music, and it will work and work well. A drive/fuzz pedal here, a mid-scoop there...it all works off a sound platform like this.


Yeah I mean, that particular tone I like in a metal sense as far as the over-the-top saturated Bogner sound. There's a lot more metal oriented recordings that have since used a rolled back version of that (I'd argue Jerry's Friedman is a rolled back version of the Snorkeler) but I think it works best wide open like on this track.


----------



## mastapimp (Jun 20, 2022)

Randy said:


> Yeah I mean, that particular tone I like in a metal sense as far as the over-the-top saturated Bogner sound. There's a lot more metal oriented recordings that have since used a rolled back version of that (I'd argue Jerry's Friedman is a rolled back version of the Snorkeler) but I think it works best wide open like on this track.


I caught AIC live a few years back and Jerry had one of the best tone's I've ever heard in person. No amps on stage, but I'm assuming it was the JJ. Sounded great on the new and old material.


----------



## F0rte (Jun 20, 2022)

Definitely my favorite guitar tone and has been for a long time. Sounds lush and massive.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 20, 2022)

teamSKDM said:


> not exactly song examples but man this kind of marshall tone is just brilliant . i love how the high end is so sweet and bright and smooth with no harshness , despite being so cutting and razor sharp. mid forward but no honkiness or hollowness. very focused. low end is very ballsy while still being very very tight and stiff.



Not available. What is it?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 20, 2022)

Voodoo Marshall said:


> I also think Zakk gets some righteous hard rock/metal tones. Also +1 on Dimebag's Pantera tone. It definitely is its own thing but it killed with that band.


Dimebag circa Power Metal/CFH era is great. Vulgar is decent too. After that, purely garbage.

I generally love Zakk's tone. His tone on the first three records with Ozzy tends to be pretty cool. His BLS tones are usually good as well.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 20, 2022)

5150serg said:


> Metallica - black album and the more i see/merciful fate
> Dream Theater - glass prison
> In Flames - Reroute to Remain album/old albums in general
> Pagans Mind - Dimensions of Fire
> ...


Freakshow has great tones. Neon Ballroom was a snoozefest. They've never recovered.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 20, 2022)

works0fheart said:


> I mean, look at how many metal bands use some iteration of his signature amp. While they obviously don't dial it in the same, and they don't use the chorus effects and whatnot, the foundation is certainly there.


Eeeehhh I wouldn't say the 5150 and early EVH brown sound have a lot in common. Eddie wasn't trying to go for the brown sound when he had the 5150 made, was going for something different entirely.
Though there's a few amps these days that try to go for that sound (Cameron or whoever makes the copies now, Metro, Bray, Friedman kinda sorta, Ceriatone).


Spaced Out Ace said:


> Dimebag circa Power Metal/CFH era is great. Vulgar is decent too. After that, purely garbage.
> 
> I generally love Zakk's tone. His tone on the first three records with Ozzy tends to be pretty cool. His BLS tones are usually good as well.


I always argue that Zakk's tone went to shit when he switched to EV speakers in the early 2000s. I think around 1919 Eternal?


----------



## MFB (Jun 20, 2022)

Peak Zakk Wylde tone will always be his tone on "No More Tears", those drop Db chords just in the first verse sound full as hell; that's like, THE mid-range Marshall snarl to me.


----------



## demontamer (Jun 20, 2022)

I could name a few, but everytime I go back to one. Got it on BIASFX2 and everytime I grab my axe I use it.

Iron Maiden - Somewhere In Time.

I was a kid in the 80s so everytime I listen to those guitars by Adrian and Dave,I go fuckin nuts.

I also love Per Nilsson The Singularity tone.
It's modern but it's also different at the same way. Got easily bored out of those Djent modern sound,but Per nailed it and made a wonderful job.

Death - Symbolic.
I love this record and I love the guitar sound in it.
It's cold,wicked but at the same way it's got something warm in it.
Don't know how to explain it.


----------



## profwoot (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 20, 2022)

profwoot said:


>



Periphery's one of the only "djent" bands I know of that had great tone. It's a case of mids being important, but not clogging the entire spectrum between 700hz - 1k.

Wasn't a fan of the first album's sound, but PII onward, the guitars are monstrous. Reminds me more of 2000s metalcore than it does 2010s djent.


----------



## hamoftruth (Jun 20, 2022)

Rhythm - The Black Album, Garage Inc - Metallica
Far Beyond Driven - Pantera
10,000 Days - Tool
Slaughter of the Soul - At the Gates
One Kill Wonder - The Haunted
Heavy Breathing - Black Breath
Heartwork - Carcass
None EP - Meshuggah

Leads - mid 80s Kirk Hammett
Chris Poland
Marty Friedman
Andy Laroque
Dimebag
Fredrik Thordendal circa None, DEP
Bill Steer


----------



## Kosthrash (Jun 20, 2022)

Imho Hetfield's legendary tone is unreachable - the tightest, heaviest, fastest chugging...
Tone is (mainly) in the fingers...


----------



## profwoot (Jun 20, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Periphery's one of the only "djent" bands I know of that had great tone. It's a case of mids being important, but not clogging the entire spectrum between 700hz - 1k.
> 
> Wasn't a fan of the first album's sound, but PII onward, the guitars are monstrous. Reminds me more of 2000s metalcore than it does 2010s djent.


Agreed. They started off with a pretty typical djent tone and then figured out how to make it sound huge while maintaining the string definition and cut. It helped to have Nolly around, I'm sure. Misha has also become a good producer who knows the post-production tricks to make that happen.


----------



## Der JD (Jun 20, 2022)

The distorted tone.


----------



## melomanic (Jun 20, 2022)

This is a non-exhaustive list for sure, but it includes a lot of good ones I've referenced over the years:

Metallica - The Black Album
Linkin Park - Hybrid Theory; Meteora
Trivium - Ascendancy; The Crusade; Shogun
Nevermore - Dead Heart, in a Dead World; Enemies of Reality
Dream Theater - The Glass Prison; Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence; Train of Thought; Octavarium; Systematic Chaos
John Petrucci - Suspended Animation
The Faceless - Planetary Duality; Autotheism
Cynic - Traced In Air
Between the Buried and Me - Alaska; Colors; The Great Misdirect; Parallax I & II
Deftones - Saturday Night Wrist; Diamond Eyes
The Contortionist - Exoplanet; Language
Evil Day of Death - EP1


----------



## Dooky (Jun 21, 2022)

Metallica - And Justice for All


----------



## Hoss632 (Jun 21, 2022)

To elaborate on my post earlier. I gave examples of my favorite metal tones. If there was one or 2 I'd aspire to actually sound like it'd be Petrucci or Tremonti. At least in anything Drop A and above.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Jun 22, 2022)

I'm not sure that I have a definite favorite tone anymore. I often find myself drawn more towards the mix itself - the sum of all the involved instruments - than a specific tone. I guess that's the "producer" side (read: bedroom musician recording simple demos) of me speaking though, after having dialed in many "a great tone" only to find that it sounds horrible in a mix! 

I do often find myself drawn towards the specific tone on Xerath - III though


----------



## Manurack (Jun 22, 2022)

Chimaira's guitar tone with the Peavey 5150 II and 6505 amps with Mesa Boogie cabs for sure! Rob Arnold explains in this video that his rig consisted of a tuner and a noise gate into the amp. He had the fucking gain knob set to like 8 without any tubescreamers or overdrives! Yet they still got an insane tone on the album's and live!


----------



## ErockRPh (Jun 22, 2022)

Immediately thought of this thread when this came up on my playlist this morning


----------



## yan12 (Jun 23, 2022)

Recorded metal tones of recent vintage I really like are Testament's The Formation of Damnation and Michael Romeo's War of the Worlds...

As an old man now, I loved 70's and 80's tones because that's what my ear grew up on. I always wanted Mark Diglio's tone on that Hungry album he did with XYZ. I have been looking for a Morin amp/preamp since then.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 23, 2022)

yan12 said:


> Recorded metal tones of recent vintage I really like are Testament's The Formation of Damnation and Michael Romeo's War of the Worlds...
> 
> As an old man now, I loved 70's and 80's tones because that's what my ear grew up on. I always wanted Mark Diglio's tone on that Hungry album he did with XYZ. I have been looking for a Morin amp/preamp since then.


That album is killer. I heard of them through Rocco Pezzin or whatever his name is on YouTube. I had never heard of them before and thought that HH Boogie riff was great.


----------



## makesexnotwar (Jun 25, 2022)

I don't think there is a one favorite tone but I can come up with a list of albums with a tone that I quite enjoy. 

All That Remains - The Fall Of The Ideals
Crystal Lake - Helix
Slipknot - Slipknot 
Slipknot - IOWA
In Flames - Reroute to Remain
In Flames - Colony/Clayman
Textures - Phenotype
Fear factory - Mechanize
Whitechapel - Whitechapel
Spiritbox - Eternal Blue


----------



## SexHaver420 (Jun 25, 2022)

ErockRPh said:


> Immediately thought of this thread when this came up on my playlist this morning




Matt Pike always has godly tone tbh


----------



## alex_x (Aug 11, 2022)

I usually judge the guitar tone not only by its sound, but also by the way it sits in the mix & interacts with the others, esp. drums. And obviously if there's great guitar tone but lame drums or vocals - I probably will skip the track, will listen only in case of cool music.
I like growly punchy lowmiddy sound of guitar itself, but here are mostly bands/tracks/albums with distinct notes and set-in-the-mix tones:

Fear Factory (from early deathlike to last albums and also Dino with divine heresy)
Dream Theater - A Change Of Seasons , train of thought, silver linings
Cannibal Corpse - Bleeding, Wretched Spawn
Carcass - mostly all albums
Nevermore - kinda same, except for the first 1-2 maybe
Nile - annihilation and others alike
Opeth - from still life to watershed, esp. watershed and park, I also love how most of usa-made PRSes sound like, both live and on the record
Blood Red Throne - s/t
Mastodon - most of it
Pig destroyer - I like every album, except maybe for the last one, but most brutal and/or distinctive they get on _Terrifyer and Book Burner
Napalm Death - esp. later tones, starting from around _Words from the Exit Wound, and evolving from smear campaign
In Flames - starting from Jester Race, my favourite modern sound of theirs is from _Sounds of a Playground Fading, overall mix there is one of the best ever
Deftones - esp. from Pony to KoiNoYokan_
Paradise Lost - draconan times, latest stuff

and for some modern stuff:
Vein(.fm)
Code Orange
Crossfaith
Poppy )

And also I like weedy doom with heavy low and acidic highs, like weedeater but even heavier, with fuzzes similar to idiotbox set to the (near)max settings.


----------



## CanserDYI (Aug 11, 2022)

Yeah BTBAM's tone in Colors is fucking top notch.


----------



## gunch (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Steo (Aug 11, 2022)

I like Tommy Victor's solid state tone. Very distinctive 

More top end guitar sizzle? while the bass fills in the rest


----------



## Steo (Aug 11, 2022)

Was lucky enough to be in the crowd here. A stereo set up of Engl's in the basement of the venue


----------



## Abominorg the Grotesque (Aug 13, 2022)

I came to the conclusion about a few years ago that Dino's tone on Fear Factory's Obsolete is my all time favorite guitar tone. 

Its just got this certain "squelch" and top end scratchiness to it that's very satisfying that no other guitar tone has. It makes it sound sort of like DJ scratching with the staccato riffs at times, only its also this super tight thrash metal tone. It works great with the tight riffing and with those sort of "Deftones" style riffs.  
Obsolete is also my favorite metal album, period. In 2019 I was thinking about a lot of futuristic topics because its the year Blade Runner takes place and literally had like a spiritual experience listening to that album. Its just epic. There's a few corny parts but they don't detract in the least from the album's concept.


----------



## akinari (Aug 13, 2022)

gunch said:


> Disco-dance axis


Ampeg SS150, Mesa Boogie Mark 4, no pedals, Charvel Model 5FX, backwards Dimarzio Norton or Tone Zone in the bridge, .008-.038, drop D. One of my favorite tones ever.


----------



## gunch (Aug 13, 2022)

akinari said:


> Ampeg SS150, Mesa Boogie Mark 4, no pedals, Charvel Model 5FX, backwards Dimarzio Norton or Tone Zone in the bridge, .008-.038, drop D. One of my favorite tones ever.


The ampegs preamp running into the mark 4s loop for the GEQ scoop right


----------



## akinari (Aug 13, 2022)

gunch said:


> The ampegs preamp running into the mark 4s loop for the GEQ scoop right


Nah, separate heads and cabs. The Ampeg is set with the mids cranked up pretty high


----------



## gunch (Aug 13, 2022)

How long was he using the tone zone, doesn't that pickup have massive bass? Because that's not what I would first think listening to his fast, precise tracking.


----------



## Mprinsje (Aug 14, 2022)

This one 


Also:
Architects - Hollow Crown
BMTH - There is a hell etc.


----------



## BenjaminW (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 17, 2022)

BenjaminW said:


>



All of those are great albums. (Well, that Yngwie song as posted is from a best of, but it is from Odyssey, which rules.)


----------



## TheDandy (Aug 17, 2022)

My current favourite is Black Crown Initiate's Violent Portraits of Doomed Escape. It has a sort of dry crunchiness that I really enjoy and haven't really heard anywhere else, especially on an 8 string.


----------



## MFB (Aug 17, 2022)

TheDandy said:


> My current favourite is Black Crown Initiate's Violent Portraits of Doomed Escape. It has a sort of dry crunchiness that I really enjoy and haven't really heard anywhere else, especially on an 8 string.



I'm really curious to see what happens with BCI going forward; with the vocalist leaving for the already-submerged ship that is THE FACELESS, and their guitarist leaving not long after that, I wonder if it'll be the same.


----------



## BenjaminW (Aug 17, 2022)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> All of those are great albums. (Well, that Yngwie song as posted is from a best of, but it is from Odyssey, which rules.)


Odyssey is definitely his best album after Rising Force without a doubt.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 17, 2022)

BenjaminW said:


> Odyssey is definitely his best album after Rising Force without a doubt.


I prefer Trilogy, but Odyssey is a solid follow up to three great albums in a row.


----------



## Genome (Aug 17, 2022)

Chimaira's Resurrection album


----------



## TheDandy (Aug 17, 2022)

MFB said:


> I'm really curious to see what happens with BCI going forward; with the vocalist leaving for the already-submerged ship that is THE FACELESS, and their guitarist leaving not long after that, I wonder if it'll be the same.


Yeah I've been going on a "mourning Andy Thomas" BCI binge lately. I think the vocalist said he intends to continue the band, but with the guy who wrote all the music and lyrics gone I don't see how it can still sound like BCI.


----------



## thraxil (Aug 18, 2022)

One of my all time faves for guitar tones is Godflesh's Selfless album: 



Arguably not their best album, but the guitars on it are just so crushing sounding. Of course, a bit part of it is how well the guitars fit with the massive bass tone.


----------



## akinari (Aug 19, 2022)

gunch said:


> How long was he using the tone zone, doesn't that pickup have massive bass? Because that's not what I would first think listening to his fast, precise tracking.


I'm not sure if its a TZ or a Norton, and which ever one it is, it's flipped backwards for a brighter sound. Rob uses really light strings - .008 to .038 - so they have less low end than 10s or something. But he was using that Dimarzio after his original bridge pup went microphonic during the 95 Japan tour. Used the same guitar on the No One Knows What the Dead Think record too, but they tracked that with Friedmans.


----------



## gunch (Aug 19, 2022)

Rob Marton is so fucking fascinating


----------



## littlebadboy (Aug 19, 2022)

Bogner Uberschall!


----------



## Genome (Aug 20, 2022)

There will never be a finer chug than the one at 0:59. Ever.


----------



## NotAHoarder (Aug 20, 2022)

Metallica - ...And Justice For All
Anthrax - Among The Living
Anthrax - Persistence of Time
Dokken - Back For The Attack
Cannibal Corpse - Violence Unimagined
Exodus - Fabulous Disaster
Testament - The Ritual
Testament - Low
Van Halen - Fair Warning


----------



## BusinessMan (Aug 20, 2022)

I dont remember if I said it in this thread before but Vader's guitar tone on reign in blood/XXV is probably my favorite. It's so chunky and clear


----------



## jruivo26 (Aug 23, 2022)

Van Halen - Fair warning - 'nuff said
Steve Vai - Passion and Warfare - there's something about the RYTHM tone (not lead) on that album that just makes me do the "stank face", specially in The Audience is Listening. But what can I say, I'm a sucker for that Universe "hollow bark"


----------



## NotAHoarder (Aug 23, 2022)

jruivo26 said:


> Van Halen - Fair warning - 'nuff said
> Steve Vai - Passion and Warfare - there's something about the RYTHM tone (not lead) on that album that just makes me do the "stank face", specially in The Audience is Listening. But what can I say, I'm a sucker for that Universe "hollow bark"


If you listen to Fair Warning carefully, the tone is actually different on every song. He tweaked the controls to cater to each song. The "Mean Street" tone is the best on the record


----------



## jruivo26 (Aug 24, 2022)

NotAHoarder said:


> If you listen to Fair Warning carefully, the tone is actually different on every song. He tweaked the controls to cater to each song. The "Mean Street" tone is the best on the record


Yes, Mean Street is up there with Unchained. Every time I hear those intro chugs I get the chills


----------



## Wynseun (Aug 24, 2022)

Jon Schaffer's tone in general is awesome. Also really dig Petrucci's tone on Train of Thought


----------



## jruivo26 (Aug 24, 2022)

Wynseun said:


> Jon Schaffer's tone in general is awesome. Also really dig Petrucci's tone on Train of Thought


Train of Thought has JP's best tone I think. Just a straight MB Road King and that's it.


----------



## Ikiharmaa (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## highstringer (Sep 3, 2022)

Ride the lightening. Classic heavy and right in between the raw and polished


----------



## works0fheart (Sep 4, 2022)

highstringer said:


> Ride the lightening. Classic heavy and right in between the raw and polished


Very true. I feel this album gets overshadowed a lot by MoP and AJAF in terms of fandom, but I'd be full of shit if I didn't say the intro to Creeping Death doesn't sound heavy as hell to this day. Same goes for Call of Kthulu. The harmonics in it and the riffs right before the solo sound so damned tight and raw at the same time.


----------

